# Förmitzspeicher



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (11. Dezember 2007)

Kennt wer diesen Stausee??

Wer kann mir was zu dem Friedfischbestand dort sagen?

danke


----------



## Markus3940 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Hallo,

der Förmitzspeicher hat einen guten Hechtbestand, war übrigens im letzten Jahr ein Bericht in der Fisch und Fang, da hat eine Dame zwei schöne Hechte beim Schleppen vom Boot aus gefangen und das in 45 Minuten. #6
Sind auch gute Karpfen drin, mit Pellets fängst du da recht gut, die angeln da ständig damit. Fänge mit 15 Pfund sind da kein Problem.

http://www.fischereiverein-schwarzenbach-foermitzspeicher.de/

Hast du aber bestimmt schon gesehen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

auf der HP war ich schon...

Wie siehts denn mit Brassen, bzw. Rotaugen im See aus?


----------



## Markus3940 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Über den Brassen, bzw Rotaugenbestand kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, da ich meistens so Fische um diese Schuppenträger nicht an den Hacken zu bekommen. |supergri
Vielleicht weis ja jemand anderes was darüber.|kopfkrat


Als Tipp: Kennst du den Liebensteiner Stausee?
40ha da kannst du Brassen fangen das die Spule glüht. #:


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Moin,
sicher kenn ich den Liebenstein Stausee... is ja quasi fast vor der Haustür


----------



## heinzrch (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Liebensteiner und auch Eixendorfer sind das  Paradies für Stipp- und Feederangler.
Keine großen Fische aber richtig viele....
Zum Förmitz: wie lange ist denn dort der Raubfisch offen, wie siehts mit Bootsangeln aus ?


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

nicht umsonst findet in Eixendorf schon seit jahren unser Browningcup statt ;.)


----------



## KarpfenDenis (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

hey klasse

ich komme aus berlin und bin im sommer meist am förmitzspeicher 

also ich kann dir soviel sagen..

hinten an den felsen dort kannst du mit pose angeln 
wurm rauf....oder mais 

ein überraschungsfang war eine kleine barbe..die der verein eingesetzt hat 
brassen gurken an den felsen oft herum 

gruß denis
dieser see hat einen traumfischbestand vom barsch [großbarsch]


----------



## jerkfreak (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Habe vor Jahren einmal dort gefischt, als das "Oberfränkische" dort ausgefischt wurde. Nachdem ich die Fische dann damals am Platz hatte, konnte man recht vernünftig auf große Rotaugen (so um die 30cm) feedern. War damals aber an einer recht flachen Stelle gesessen und musste werfen, was die Feeder hergab...!

War damals absolutes Scheißwetter und wurde allgemein recht schlecht gefangen. So konnte ich mit meinen 8-10 großen Rotaugen noch recht zufrieden sein und war auch bester von allen 15 Mann aus unsrem Verein...! 

Das war aber wie gesagt, das einzige mal, das ich dort gefischt habe! Habe aber auch schon einiges gutes über dieses Gewässer gehört und gelesen...!!! Vor allem, der Raubfischbestand ist wirklich bombig!

Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert und auch ein recht intressantes Gewässer!

mfg Jerkfreak


----------



## KarpfenDenis (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

wisst ihr zufällig welche boilies die karpfen dort bevorzugen???

oder generell der Karpfenbestand 

Gruß Denis


----------



## Seeforellenvater (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Der Rotaugenbestand ist sehr gut meisst um 30 cm.
Brassen werden meißt als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen
gefangen, Fische um die 60 cm werden jedes Jahr gefangen.

Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Blon0r (14. August 2014)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Weiß jemand wie die aktuelle Situation am Förmitzspeicher ist?
Lohnt sich da zurzeit ein Ausflug hin?


----------



## bachi123 (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

am Badestrand an der Feuerstelle oder ab in die kieslingsbucht


----------



## Thorsten1953 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Hallo. Ich komme aus der Region und kann nichts schlechtes über diesen Stausee sagen! Für weisfische würde ich aber 10 km weiter nach hof an den untreusee fahren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A500FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hochlandrind (11. April 2017)

*AW: Förmitzspeicher*

Ich möchte während der Osterzeit auch an den Förmitzspeicher. Irgendwelche Tipps und Hinweise was geht und was gar nicht geht?

Im Untreusee und dem Sinkteich darf als Gast vom 01.05. bis 15.10. gefischt werden. Also kommt der noch nicht in Frage.


----------

